

New SpaceX Grasshopper testing footage. - simondlr
http://twitter.yfrog.com/f362mloybjbosdefkdeoytqsz

======
cpt1138
What is the point of hopping off the ground?

~~~
diggan
Launch, land, launch and land, reusable rockets. Easier to test often and
early.

